# Black currant juice recipe?



## Newbie (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have a recipe for wine from black currant juice? I can buy a brand of black currant / apple juice that 100% juice... it's very heavy bodied, with a lot of black currant flavor and sediment. I'm thinking that it would make a good wine.

I'm not sure of how much acid, etc that I should add. Also, do I use only juice, or add in some water? I'll be making 1 gallon. 

On another note, I discovered that some of my jugs are imperial gallons and some are US gallons... that would explain an earlier problem with having to add a lot of extra water. D'oh!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2009)

It would really matter on how acidic it is to give you a decent or should I say appropriate recipe for this. I would feel safe to say that it would need to be full strength with no dilution unless this is a concentrate.


----------



## Newbie (Oct 23, 2009)

No, it's not a concentrate, so then I would use it full strength. The label says it's 100% fruit, preservative free. It has water, juice, and citric acid. 

I was thinking that I would add pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, and sugar to 1.085. But I'm not sure if I'm missing anything, or of the qtys of the enzyme and nutrient. 

Hmm, I don't have an acid test kit, but I read somewhere that if a juice is balanced enough for drinking, then it should be ok for making wine. What's your opinion on that?

Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Oct 23, 2009)

Should be within reason as far as acid. As far as nutrient goes its 1 tsp per gallon. Pectic enzyme will say on the container.


----------



## Newbie (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, then I'm going to pick up the juice and give it a try.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Luc (Oct 25, 2009)

Make really sure there are no preservatives in the juice
like sulphite and sorbate. Otherwise it might give you a hell
of a time starting fermenting........

If the juice is pasteurised use extra pectic enzyme to break down
any pectin. I would do that anyway.........

Luc


----------



## Luc (Oct 25, 2009)

Newbie said:


> On another note, I discovered that some of my jugs are imperial gallons and some are US gallons... that would explain an earlier problem with having to add a lot of extra water. D'oh!!



US gallon measure about 3.7 liter
Imperial gallons measure about 4.5 liter

So if you upscale all ingredients by a factor 1.2 you should be 
fine in the future for the imperial gallons.........

Allie ????

I still stand my ground: Metrics are far more easier 

Luc


----------



## Newbie (Oct 25, 2009)

Ha! Luc, I agree with you... divide or multiply by 10, what could be easier? 

As for preservatives, there are none listed on the label, so I should be ok.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 26, 2009)

we call our black currant/ apple, Kir, based on the wine we tried here

http://www.pomonawinery.com/index.html

they make extraordinary apple wine. never had any apple as good.


----------

